# Nice Video



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.audiquattrofan.de/audiquattrofan/video/audi_5000_burnout.mpa


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

Ahh yes, Radim's 5000 20vt. Pretty brutal beating huh?
ps- i like hearing him bouncing off the rev-limiter the most


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Nice Video (absolutcq20v)*

Mwoah, what do you mean, stressing the clutch and driveline.....


----------



## hainuS4 (Nov 23, 2001)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

siiiiick drifting







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

I can't use my car to do that, its too brutal......i need to borrow a friend's car


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Nice Video (absolutcq20v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ahh yes, Radim's 5000 20vt. Pretty brutal beating huh?
ps- i like hearing him bouncing off the rev-limiter the most







[HR][/HR]​Have you got more info on that car?????


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

Umm, I think I saw a website thrown together on it. I believe he still visits the AudiWorld forums in the 5000-100-200 section. I know the engine is almost all custom built; turbo, intake manifold, engine management, etc. If I can fish up anything i'll post it.


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Nice Video (absolutcq20v)*

OK, here's a link to his picture poster: http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/users/16015.phtml
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Nice Video (absolutcq20v)*

Thanks!!!!!
That's pretty awesome, with a sidepipe and 400+bhp.....


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

holy moly 400HP out of a 20VT? Is that at the wheel? I'm keeping my car.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Nice Video (SuperGroove)*

quote:[HR][/HR]holy moly 400HP out of a 20VT? Is that at the wheel? I'm keeping my car.[HR][/HR]​You can have more than the double off that (look at Hans Dahlbäck or the Pikes Peak S1).....


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

Yea, Dahlbacks Golf w/ the nearly all-custom 20v turbo is pushing 830hp















http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/tv/020317/monster_golf.wmv 
- its in swedish, but you get the idea.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Nice Video (absolutcq20v)*

From the Dahlback site
quote:[HR][/HR]- VW Golf RS1 - 
Max. power engine 527.6 kW @ 5.780 r/min 
Max. power at wheels 432.2 kW @ 5.780 r/min 
Max. torque 928.6 Nm @ 5.250 r/min 
Note! Impossible to attain traction above 5800 r/min during the test. 
Maximum power is between 7800-8200 r/min[HR][/HR]​

[Modified by matt007, 10:44 AM 10-19-2002]


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Nice Video (absolutcq20v)*









What do you mean, all custom?????









quote:[HR][/HR] Yea, Dahlbacks Golf w/ the nearly all-custom 20v turbo is pushing 830hp















http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/tv/020317/monster_golf.wmv 
- its in swedish, but you get the idea.







[HR][/HR]​It's pushing even more than that, check this:
















_- VW Golf RS1 - 
Max. power engine 527.6 kW @ 5.780 r/min 
Max. power at wheels 432.2 kW @ 5.780 r/min 
Max. torque 928.6 Nm @ 5.250 r/min 
Note! Impossible to attain traction above 5800 r/min during the test. 
Maximum power is between 7800-8200 r/min 
Dyno test performed by Flissundet Motorservice 
_
So that's allready pushing a massive 720bhp, only at 5800rpm. On racefuel it should do a whopping 900+bhp.....








He still has a grinn on hius face from driving it.....








But that's not the only one. The Pikes Peak S1 was also pushing well over 600bhp.








Here's an amazing video, with original commentary by Walter Röhrl himself:
http://www.roehrl-walter.de/videos/pikes3.mpg
And then there was the rally-S1, competing in the famous GruppeB-rallychampionship, wich unfortunately was cancelled after some really bad crashes. That was in 1985..... Audi had allready develloped a new rally-canon that was pushing over 1000bhp!!!!! But after the bad 1985-season, the new GruppeB-car was never used.








Than there is the TransAm Audi 200, the engine that was according to Audi stock inwards with its 510hp!!!!!








And last but not least the IMSA Audi 90, pushing 650bhp @ 7500rpm:








So, yes, the 20vt has alot of unreleased power in stock form.....








_Edit: fixed the first pic_


[Modified by MartijnGizmo, 8:03 PM 10-19-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And last but not least the IMSA Audi 90, pushing 650bhp @ 7500rpm:








So, yes, the 20vt has alot of unreleased power in stock form.....







[HR][/HR]​650 bhp was the official number for the IMSA 90, true numbers was around 1000 bhp!


----------



## CARDINI (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

i have to say, very nice, and very impressed....
keep it up, happy motoring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Nice Video (CARDINI)*

Radim is a very good friend of mine he is now currently putting out 448 to the front wheels, the car should be at the track this weekend to get a baseline 1/4 mile time.


----------



## Turbo Hyundai (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Nice Video (respectVW)*

sick video, i was actually there when that was shot here in Toronto








It was amazing, there was couple other videos on the net besides this one. He did many of these in the lot it was wild. 
That 448 to the wheels he dynoed last week was at 21 psi of boost only, thats just getting warmed up hehe. He should be at the track this weekend, just look for the big red audi with the METALEX MOTORWORX windshield banner. He owns that shop and he has done many crazy swaps, like my car, a 92 Hyundai Sonata with a turbo 4g63 engine swap making 335 whp at 20 psi







http://www.a1jdmengines.com/Sonata 
I have some pics of this Audi if anyone is interested further. 
Need some crazy work done on ur car? Call Radim presonaly 416 894 4457 tell him Thomas with the Hyundai sent you.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Nice Video (Turbo Hyundai)*

Yeah, I am DEEEEFINITELY interested. Especially in his exhaust.
How much did it cost for your Hyundai swap?
http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/users/16015.phtml


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Nice Video (TabulaRasa)*

That's awsome. I love how AWD cars spin around the front wheels. I was shocked to see how close he was spinning to that pole.


----------



## Turbo Hyundai (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Nice Video (TabulaRasa)*

Well i got a very good deal since radim is one of my best friends since high school. What i got done at first including engine/tranny swap, front mount intercooler,3" exhaust system, custom header,T3 turbo,gauges ,fuel system etc etc would be worth something upwards of 10-12 000 CDN or 7000 U.S or so but again i dodnt pay that much at all. Since then(3 years ago) many upgrades been done .


----------



## naudi1a (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Nice Video (MartijnGizmo)*

nice car. makes you think twice about the power that these beast's can obtain. rock, the I5 turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

